# The Gideons



## MichaelNZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anyone know where the Gideons stand theologically? I am wondering about joining as I have a heart for evangelism and want to get the Bible into the hands of unbelievers so that they can get saved. However, do they have any theological issues from a Reformed perspective? Also, I would only want to distribute King James Bibles - would they be happy with that?


----------



## KeithW (Sep 8, 2016)

I would suggest contacting a local representative.

If you go to their website and read today's Bible verse, you can choose KJV or ESV. They print and distribute Bibles in over 95 languages -- see the About section of their website for confirmation of this. For beliefs they have a very minimalist approach -- see the FAQ section of their website. That section also explains who is eligible to join.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 9, 2016)

In the US at least, the Gideons are big supporters of the KJV. The organization has a strong traditionalist camp that insists on KJV being the main translation they offer (and I'm sure the fact that the translation is a public domain work, and thus inexpensive, helps). Local groups may request to distribute a more modern translation, but KJV is the default choice. You might need to see if there is a local group and find out which translation they distribute. To be involved, you have to join and work with the local team. They won't just give you Bibles to hand out on your own. And to join you have to be a man and have a professional occupation.

My brother, who is a Gideon, tells me the group in the US tends to include a good number of traditional fundamentalist-leaning guys. But as a member of a Reformed church, he likes his local group and doesn't seem to have a problem working with them.


----------



## Frosty (Sep 9, 2016)

Jack K said:


> My brother, who is a Gideon, tells me the group in the US tends to include a good number of traditional fundamentalist-leaning guys. But as a member of a Reformed church, he likes his local group and doesn't seem to have a problem working with them.



This is my experience as well- although I haven't been a Gideon in several years. There are lots of different denominations represented in our local group, but each person there has a genuine desire to get God's Word into the hands of unchurched people. I never had any problem whatsoever at the meetings or distribution events.


----------

